

LOLCats Get Serious: Comedy Network Hires Prominent Data Scientist - mikeleeorg
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/data_scientist_hired_by_comedy_publisher.php

======
cosgroveb
Aren't all scientists "data scientists"?

------
dreamdu5t
"Big data" and "data analysis" are the new buzzwords in Silicon Valley.

Everybody's trying to find the golden egg hidden in big data. However, I'm not
saying that it isn't valuable.

